# Probleme beim Anzeigen des Applets



## Alyssa (8. Dez 2005)

Hallo Leute,

ich hab mal ein paar Fragen an euch...
das ist mein Quelltext:
	
	
	
	





```
package Uebung15;

import java.applet.*;
import javax.swing.*;
import java.awt.*;

public class Wetter extends JApplet {

	public void init() {

		JButton berlin     = new JButton();
		JButton muenchen   = new JButton();
		JComboBox auswahl  = new JComboBox();
		JTextField text    = new JTextField("Wetterbericht");
		Label schrift      = new Label("Wetter");

		JPanel hauptfeld   = new JPanel(new GridLayout(1, 2, 30, 30)); // 2 Spalten
		JPanel linkesFeld  = new JPanel(new GridLayout(3, 1, 30, 30)); // 3 Zeilen
		JPanel rechtesFeld = new JPanel(new BorderLayout());           // nur "Center"

		hauptfeld.add(linkesFeld);
		hauptfeld.add(rechtesFeld);
		getContentPane().add(linkesFeld);
		getContentPane().add(rechtesFeld);

		linkesFeld.add(schrift);
		linkesFeld.add(auswahl);
		linkesFeld.add(berlin);
		linkesFeld.add(muenchen);

		auswahl.addItem("sonnig");
		auswahl.addItem("bewoelkt");

		rechtesFeld.add(text);

		getContentPane().add(schrift);
		getContentPane().add(auswahl);
		getContentPane().add(berlin);
		getContentPane().add(muenchen);
		getContentPane().add(text);

	}
}
```

Beim Ausführen zeigt der mir nur das Textfeld "Wetter" an...
Was muss ich ändern? Ist das mit dem getContentPane richtig? Vor allem da, wo ich versucht habe die beiden JPanel-Objekte in dem dritten zu platzieren???
Wäre lieb, wenn ihr mir helfen würdet.

Vielen Dank jetzt schon mal...


----------



## Sky (8. Dez 2005)

Wie soll denn das Ergebnis aussehen ?

Ich denke, hauptfeld gehört auf das ContentPane (getContentPane()); linkesFeld und rechtesFeld wahrscheinlich auf hauptfeld? und der Rest auf linkesFeld und rechtesFeld...


----------



## Alyssa (8. Dez 2005)

ja genau sky so soll es sein.

zum schluss soll es so aussehen: www.tfh-berlin.de/~solymosi/pr12/util/Applet.html


----------



## Sky (8. Dez 2005)

Dann schreibst doch auch so auf 

also 
	
	
	
	





```
getContentPane().add(hauptfeld);
hauptfeld.add(linkesFeld);
...
linkesFeld.add(auswahl);
...
```


----------



## Alyssa (8. Dez 2005)

ok supi, das hat jetzt geklappt... ICH DANKE DIR !!!
muss nur noch schön ausrichten und alles in ansehnliche form bringen,,,

danach muss ich programmieren, dass nach knopfdruck eine wettermeldung im textfeld erscheint (lauscher)...

oje oje  ???:L


----------



## Sky (8. Dez 2005)

das schaffst Du auch... ich empfehle Dir hierzu die API ;-)


----------

